# Unban Bandit



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Bandits done a lot of good here on Tams.He's had a rough time with his soon to be ex-wife.Yes I know others have had it as bad or worse but give him a spanking and a really stern warning.Let him atone for his his screw up and put him on double secret probation.This site is good therapy for him and he has helped a lot of people.
He's entertaining as hell...so cut him some slack,he'll be good.Promise we'll keep him in line.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

Free Bandit! We need him back
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

How on Earth do you get banned from this place?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Even that_girl got banned once


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

yea, because I "instigated" a troll. Oh well. She asked for it. She was rude.

Why was Bandit banned?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I have been banned once .

it was only a few days and it actualy helped being away for some time.

is there a life time ban?


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, no, why did he get banned? His posts are always honest and worthwhile. I hope he gets unbanned soon and comes back soon.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> I have been banned once .
> 
> it was only a few days and it actualy helped being away for some time.
> 
> is there a life time ban?


Yes there is. 8yrs has been banned since last year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, I'll add my voice to the unband bandit chorus. He does a lot of good on here.


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

hmm so what did bandit do? Anyone know anything?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

from what the mods have posted before

1st time offense- 1 week
2nd time offense 1 month
3rd time is life


for example if Lord Mayhem gets an infraction again he's banned for good since he was banned twice before
if that_girl gets one she gets banned for 1 month

spammers get life bans right away, same with trolls or new posters where it's obvious they were banned posters or are just joining to cause trouble


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> Yes there is. 8yrs has been banned since last year.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think he lost his sh!t during the shamwow thread and got his bans there if I recall correctly


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Are we talking about bandit.45 or the other Bandit.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Bandit.45 He can be blunt sometimes but he can be that kivk in the ass that some people need every now an then.I say chaulk it up to temporary insanity and let him back


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

bandit.45. I'm pretty sure I know which post got him banned. Almost reported it myself. I get that he is going through Hell right not but, his comment was way over the top.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Man, I almost told him that there just HAD to be some bad mojo in including the word "ban" in your username!


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bandit has great insight. His forthright style is welcomed here on TAM. He's helped countless people. I hope the mods reconsider.


----------



## HerHusband (Jan 31, 2012)

What happened? I noticed he didn't post on my thread today, he has been incredible helpful with his insight on my situation, I hope he comes back.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

He's a vet, served his country amdmirably,hepled me though some dark times as well as others.This gentleman deserves another chance please.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

I don't even know him and I want him unbanned.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree that Bandit.45 was helpful but what did he do? And is he sorry? Did he learn from it?

I don't do anything blindly. Sorry but if you want my vote I need to know what the situation was.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

E Pluribus F-U. I got banned once.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Bandit can be a little rough around the edges but he does tell it like it is and some people dont like the truth,I understand that,truth can hurt.
I also feel he is suffering from PTSD over his wife sticking it to him twice.He's an honorable man.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Maybe he shouldnt tell people that the best thing that could happen to their spouse, is to have a bullet put through the back of their head.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

yeah that's a bit much to say in public like that oh boy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes I understand thats wrong but I bet he was triggering like a mother,no excuse I know but like I said temporary insanity.How many times has one of us said something we wish we could take back?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

calvin said:


> Yes I understand thats wrong but I bet he was triggering like a mother,no excuse I know but like I said temporary insanity
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'd wager the OP of that thread feels different.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

but I feel for him, he's been thru hell
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

CantSitStill said:


> but I feel for him, he's been thru hell
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That he has but, no excuse for taking it out on another poster. The poster whose thread he commented on has also been through Hell and still going through it. The comment was completely outrageous.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow! That is crazy!

Well, now I understand.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Is he the type to feel remorse over his dumb @ss comment?Does he know he messed up bad?
I'd wager he knows he steped into it and was'nt in the right frame of mind and the time.It was extremely hurtful to the person he directed his anger at,I know that.I also know he fells bad about it,he lost it for a few,we all do.
The good he has done totally out weights any harm he did.Does he deseve a chance? You bet your @ss he does.How many times have all of us wish we had a do over? Bandit .45 is a vauable assest to this site.I know he feels bad about what he said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Ouch.. Anyone know if this is his first "warning"? 

Hopefully he is on here as a guest reading, and gathering strength. It's got to be hard to get cut off from your support system.


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> That he has but, no excuse for taking it out on another poster. The poster whose thread he commented on has also been through Hell and still going through it. The comment was completely outrageous.


oh I understand and agree that poster probably freaked from that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, i was banned for a week for telling off a troll.

lollll No sympathy here.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

calvin said:


> Is he the type to feel remorse over his dumb @ss comment?Does he know he messed up bad?
> I'd wager he knows he steped into it and was'nt in the right frame of mind and the time.It was extremely hurtful to the person he directed his anger at,I know that.I also know he fells bad about it,he lost it for a few,we all do.
> The good he has done totally out weights any harm he did.Does he deseve a chance? You bet your @ss he does.How many times have all of us wish we had a do over? Bandit .45 is a vauable assest to this site.I know he feels bad about what he said.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Much like with other things, he had a choice before he hit the "enter" key. I know I always think twice before I post if I think it may be something out of line. 

I'm sure his banning is probably a week since it is his first offense. Maybe the time away will help him so that he can make sure he doesn't post horrific things like that again.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

When your an adult you learn to think twice before you do something. If you are in a vulnerable position you learn to stay away from something that might trigger an immature response out of you. That is part of being an adult. 

And when your going through a lot you do what you have to do to take care of yourself so you don't lash out. I'm not saying Bandit.45 is a bad person. But there's no excuse for saying that to someone. 

It sounds like this is his first offense and he will be back in a week? IMO it sounds like he may need that week to calm down and deal with whatever is going on in his life.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

He wont,I cant say enough how wrong he was.He's the kind of person to learn from his mistakes and improve himself,yes it was a BIG screw up on his part,I know he regrets it and will do whatever it takes to make amends for this.
W e all have done sh!t we regret,we learn and come to be a better person.Bandit can and will learn from this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

"Is he the type to feel remorse over his dumb @ss comment?Does he know he messed up bad?
I'd wager he knows he steped into it and was'nt in the right frame of mind and the time.It was extremely hurtful to the person he directed his anger at,I know that.I also know he fells bad about it,he lost it for a few,we all do.
The good he has done totally out weights any harm he did.Does he deseve a chance? You bet your @ss he does.How many times have all of us wish we had a do over? Bandit .45 is a vauable assest to this site.I know he feels bad about what he said."
Posted via Mobile Device 

I agree completely. Bandit has been one of the most helpful people on TAM to me. I understand he made a huge mistake but everyone deserves a second chance, especially at a place like this. If he makes it right with the person he addressed his comment to he should be allowed back.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

He'll get a second change. 1st ban is only a week.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

He'll be back,I'd bet the farm on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

I always go back and re-read all of my posts before I hit Submit Reply.

And I delete about 75% of my posts after reading them again.


----------



## dalvin_au (Mar 19, 2012)

He did not do a crime, hence he should not be doing the time.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

dalvin_au said:


> He did not do a crime, hence he should not be doing the time.


Read the Forum Rules. He did indeed do a "crime".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 52flower (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't pitch in very much but I realized Bandit was banned last night, was concerned, & wondered why. I never took offense to any of Bandit's comments and I have a very sensitive personality. To me I see a person with a very caring heart under a thick shell. I think he tries to stand up to support & protect those who have been treated unfairly. I don't think he meant to be caustic to anyone. I'm looking forward to his return, hopefully soon.


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

While I agree that his comment was not ok he has helped me a lot in my situation. He's needed on this forum to tell it like it is. Granted he crossed the line but I have to believe he was having a rough time when he typed that post (he has been through hell) like a lot of us and has helped not only me but many here get through the ups and downs. We'll be waiting for your return Mr. Bandit!


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Based on all the posts I've seen of Bandits,he would be the first one to say he messed up and own his crap.This will give him a little pause to reflect before he returns.He has a lot to offer here and hope to see him sooner rather than later.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

I agree sooner than later,I like his style
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah, the bullet comment was extreme.

But I think some time off TAM will be good for him. He did post that he was triggering like a m'fer in one of the recent threads.


But I think the first offense should be a warning, next 1 week ban, next 1 month, then life


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

That sounds fair to me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alone_not_lonely (Mar 22, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> Yeah, the bullet comment was extreme.
> 
> But I think some time off TAM will be good for him. He did post that he was triggering like a m'fer in one of the recent threads.
> 
> ...


:what:

Bullet comment? I hate to be a voyeur here, but I missed the thread. Don't want gory details or anything and I can't see Bandit making a threat like that... why on earth was he bringing up a bullet??


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Tover's wife is truly one of the worst offenders for a wayward, she did some truly brutal stuff. That said, the comment was very insensitive and uncalled for.

I do hope Bandit will be back in a few days and as helpful as always


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

He was only banned 3 days, yes it was for a post encouraging violence (murder actually  ...sigh).

Let this be a lesson to you all. No telling other people to murder their spouses on TAM  Save it for the other boards. :rules:


----------

